# CZ97B Pre Range Review



## mnyshrpknvs (Sep 19, 2010)

So, I've had two weeks to familiarize myself with the CZ97B, and I have to say I am very impressed. I was initially concerned with grip size, but its not bad at all. A smidge big, but different grips will surely take care of that. Sight acquisition is quick, and the 97 feels balanced to me. Upon racking the slide, it felt real smooth, as did the safety and the mag release. Fit and finish is nothing short of fantastic, no play in the slide to frame fit, and I love the mat poly finish for low glare. Also, the poly is more durable as well. I'm not a huge fan of the trigger, as it seems to be long in single action, and stagey in double action. However, I do plan to have the trigger worked after I take it out a couple times just to see how much I need done to it. Upon loading the mags, which I believe are Mecgars, the 10 rounders are VERY difficult to load starting at the 7th. I loaded them to 7 a couple days ago, and will try for 8. Eventually I hope to get max rounds in them. But we will see.

After taking it out to the range for the first time, I will post my results here to complete the review of this fine pistol. I plan on doing so within the next couple weeks as time allows. I will have a very detailed report to offer including ammo, distance, time of day and conditions.


----------

